# add ons for a p6



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

what kind of add ons can i get for my p6 and where?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You can get a wraparound rubber (feels like rubber anyway) grip from Pachmayr.....


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Hogue rubber wrap around.
Lasermax guide rod laser.
Meprolight night sights.

Were you looking for something in particular?


----------



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

not not really, but i would like a clip that can hold more the 8 bullets lol, and idk if id like a rubber grip id think if u were wet or sweaty you wouldnt have a good grip, and yeah i was looking for a laser sight as well where can i find a clip and laser sights i looked last night and couldnt find nothign for the p6 but found alot for p229 and other guns but mine lol soo i want night sights , holster, grip


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Gearheart said:


> Hogue rubber wrap around.
> Lasermax guide rod laser.
> Meprolight night sights.
> 
> Were you looking for something in particular?


Hogue does not make rubber grips for the P6.

Lasermax does not make lasers for the P6.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Lasermax part number is LMS-2251 for the guide rod laser for the P6/225 pistol.

Hogue makes several replacement grips for the 225 pistol just not the rubber wraparound. You can use the Handall universal grip on the 225/P6 for the same effect. 

The P6 and the 225 are the same pistol , The P6 designation was given for the Greman police model with the cut hammer spur. 

Sig discontinued the 225 model and not many companies have picked up the accessory market for it yet. With the large influx of surpluse guns becoming available in the US it will be picked up soon. 

P6's are a bit picky on hollow point rounds and preferr ones with a smaller diameter hole and a rounder front on the bullet.

Only other advice is to stay away from Pro-mags for it. They don't have the best reputation for working reliably.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

biotech said:


> Lasermax part number is LMS-2251 for the guide rod laser for the P6/225 pistol.


No laser for the P6 _or_ 225 is listed in the Lasermax website, nor is there one listed in their catalog. If they are still making it, they have decided to not let anyone know. One can go to www.lasermax.com and see for one's self....


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Download the full catalog and take a closer look.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't see anywhere on the site to look for that part number LMS-2251. Maybe a link to the part number for the P6? Looks to me like they don't have one for that model.

I am getting really concerned with this trend. First we get a hi post. Then the what 9mm do I get followed really fast by the look what I got thread. then it's off the the toy store threads. Can I get a laser, what type light, should I trade this weapon I have not even fired to get this one with a rail so I can put turn signals on it?

It was me I'd think about sending some ammo down range before I worries about what I can screw onto it.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It was me I'd think about sending some ammo down range before I worries about what I can screw onto it.


Maybe he's just antsy because he can't find any ammo? :smt083

Anyway, its not the accuracy of the firearm that matters, but rather the quantity of accessories! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

For those of you who still need to be spoon fed at your age.

















Scroll to page 17 and wow!









And here's what you would have found if you took a moment to type it into a search engine.

http://www.nightvisionsales.com/product_info.php/products_id/2210
http://www.nightvisionplanet.com/LaserMax_LMS_2251_SiGARMS_P225_9mm_p/lasermax-lms-2251.htm
http://www.opticsplanet.net/lasermax-laser-sights-for-sigarms.html
http://www.tacticalgungear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=205
http://www.protacgearstore.com/lms2251sigp225.html
http://www.dealerease.net/catalog/product.asp?ret_id=885434&pid=58993


----------

